# Potatoes



## cherylb (Jun 2, 2013)

Should we not feed chickens any raw potato and peel, or is it just green ones we should avoid? 
Also, I've loads of spare wild bird seed, can I mix this to chicken food or is it no good? TIA


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok so this is one of those touchy subjects that some people get offended over. If you look online there is a couple university pages that explain how raw potato is bad for animals . But some people still feed raw potato's with no ill effects. Of course its all in quantity but In my opinion its not worth the chance. Raw potato and raw onion go into compost at my house.


----------



## cherylb (Jun 2, 2013)

Ah right. Thank you, I shall avoid the raw potatoes altogether


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I wouldn't mix the birdseed in to the chicken feed, but you can offer it separately. My silkie roo goes nuts over birdseed!


----------



## cherylb (Jun 2, 2013)

JC17 thank you. I am presuming it won't have everything nutritional in it for chickens so its more of a treat than a feed?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes that's correct


----------

